# Sticky  In-battle function analysis



## εmptε

*I believe it would be interesting to see a Ne and Ni fight it out. I believe that would be that only true way of knowing what will happen, because if the Ne sees the path and the Ni sees the answer. Then the Ne could easily change part of the path to get to a different answer, and the Ni would see that answer and then back and forth back and forth. That would be one hell of a battle. 

To answer your other question. No I don't believe it's the functions you choose to show. I believe you are born with dominate functions, sometimes borderline dominate, but you can strengthen all your functions.
*


----------



## Marco Antonio

It would surely be interesting.
Once i was thinking about how Jung understood there had to be a mix of introverted-extroverted functions to achieve a congruential typology. How would it be to have something like a primary Te supported by both Ni and Ne?

Oh right, i believe your preferences depend most absolutely to the way you are raised. It's not you have been born with a Totally Ti personality... I know your primary function develops while being a child. But when you are that young you don't really have so much insight to understand how you are behaving.
So you will deliver to the world a solution to be safe and content. Normally you choose this by noticing how your parents and friends react towards your actions. This really depends on how much you interact with them.

I remember the day when i first noticed my internal dialogue going on. I was 2 or 3 years old and suddenly i became aware of time. I know how before it i had experienced everything as if it had just happened. I was very intrigued and confused, i was asking myself what was that thing that would show me through "images" in my mind other things that had happened. Later on i would call it memory :tongue:


----------



## εmptε

*I agree with that, my dad is a ESTP and I'm sure he has taught and strengthened my Se.*


----------



## NephilimAzrael

My sensei is INTP.
I have not lost a sparring match to him in 7 years [super cereal!]. 
What does that say about the matter?


----------



## Marco Antonio

NephilimAzrael said:


> My sensei is INTP.
> I have not lost a sparring match to him in 7 years [super cereal!].
> What does that say about the matter?


That Ni rules! :tongue:


----------



## εmptε

NephilimAzrael said:


> My sensei is INTP.
> I have not lost a sparring match to him in 7 years [super cereal!].
> What does that say about the matter?


That you're using Se ... or that you should find a new stronger sensei.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Lykos said:


> That you're using Se ... or that you should find a new stronger sensei.


Are you that desperate for to denounce Ni.. Tell me how you think it was primary Se rather than Ni.
He is a great sensei having trained to achieve san-kyu. He just doesn't beat me that is all. As for competitions. I have only lost once. 
He is of an aptitude and level that any respectable sensei may be at. 

Why assume so much. I have met with some reputable international champions in sparring. I have been beaten by them a fair few times. They are however more well trained than I.

One on one is ok by Se even easier in Ni. Multiple opponents is where I consider to be the greatest benefit of a clear minded Ni. It does require a sense of the attacks directed towards oneself in rapid succession. Multiple opponents not always being in line of vision. It takes an extraction from oneself and knowing your capabilities as well as the capabilities of the others. Ne put out trials to gauge such. Ni, infers the data from the naturally occurring evidence. That is where the confusion occurs regarding Ni. When descriptions state that it takes a person out of the room to invent action, it is more accurately portrayed as being taken out of mind all together. Just letting things come without resistance. Inspirational.

It is worth considering how Se-Ne are related in this spectra. Se feeds off the concrete outside context. Ne does so with inferences and gradual manipulation.Likewise the extension of Si-Ni. Si takes in the information into storage and comparison. Ni works with more context than that and assimilates the variants and information in massive quantities, processing it exceptionally fast..


----------



## εmptε

NephilimAzrael said:


> Are you that desperate for to denounce Ni.. Tell me how you think it was primary Se rather than Ni.


*Being this is basically what that post was about I'll just quote this. I didn't say it was primary I just said you were using Se probably in accordance with Ni. One function is a good basis to start a fight but then it will evolve into combo functions, and then the strength of all your functions. You can't just say "Ni is unstoppable" thats not how it works. 

Okay I have a awesome metaphor. Think of MBTI as a game of Rock Paper Scissors. Jung describe that no type is any better than any another type and they are all equal. This would be the same for Functions correct? However, lets say that when he meant equal he meant something along the lines of "Rock can beat Scissors but it can't beat Paper where Scissors can" Each type or Function has something that can beat it.

Understand my little INTJ? 
*


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Lykos said:


> *You can't just say "Ni is unstoppable" thats not how it works.
> *


Your posts just tripped up on this. I do not claim in all facets Ni is unstoppable. But rather it is more effective in combat than the others. Whatever claims to bias or ego you may wish to make. You are still going fo Ne to be best, remember.

Regardless of your latter concealments using combos. We are here to discuss what is most useful. :wink:


----------



## εmptε

NephilimAzrael said:


> Your posts just tripped up on this. I do not claim in all facets Ni is unstoppable. But rather it is more effective in combat than the others. Whatever claims to bias or ego you may wish to make. *You are still going fo Ne to be best, remember.*
> 
> Regardless of your latter concealments using combos. We are here to discuss what is most useful. :wink:


*I never claimed that you did I was just summing up all the words you put into a single phrase.*

*Actually I voted Ti was the best? I also believe Se could be on par with Ne dependent upon how strong it is. I believe Ne is on par with Ni depending on how strong it is, and etc. Everything has something that can beat it. I don't believe Ni would be the strongest in a street fight. Yes, I agree that it would be useful to know what the opponent is thinking, but you can do the same thing with Ne, and Se would also be strong against both Ni and Ne.

I just pulled a ENTP and changed my stance on the argument without changing my stance. :shocked:
*


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Evolyptic said:


> Biased.
> 
> Just Kidding, even though it does seem a bit biased. I still believe that Ne-Ti would kick Ni-Te's ass.


Ti-Ne is the best formula for fighiting.
A Ti user is highly analytical and rational. A Ne user is highly random, and tactically inventive. Combine the two together, and you have the principal attributes of all successfull military special operations units.
Research, then strike how your enemy won't expect and be unpredictable.


----------



## ape

Ni is the most useless of the functions......it is like the pinky toe.....lose it and it ain't no big deal

And as for combat and Ni.....a complete joke to say it has great influence or impact



> *Introverted intuition (Ni): Attracted to symbolic actions or devices, Ni synthesizes seeming paradoxes to create the previously unimagined. These realizations come with a certainty that demands action to fulfill a new vision of the future, solutions that may include complex systems or universal truths*
> 
> *Wiki*


How the fuck are you going to beat someone up with the Ni goofyness running the show in your mind*?*

Sartereality has a few excellent threads that should be made stickys

What a silly thread to make a sticky


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

*facepalm*!


----------



## Sily




----------



## ape

NephilimAzrael said:


> Are you that desperate for to denounce Ni.. Tell me how you think it was primary Se rather than Ni.
> He is a great sensei having trained to achieve san-kyu. He just doesn't beat me that is all. As for competitions. I have only lost once.
> He is of an aptitude and level that any respectable sensei may be at.
> 
> Why assume so much. I have met with some reputable international champions in sparring. I have been beaten by them a fair few times. They are however more well trained than I.
> 
> One on one is ok by Se even easier in Ni. Multiple opponents is where I consider to be the greatest benefit of a clear minded Ni. It does require a sense of the attacks directed towards oneself in rapid succession. Multiple opponents not always being in line of vision. It takes an extraction from oneself and knowing your capabilities as well as the capabilities of the others. Ne put out trials to gauge such. Ni, infers the data from the naturally occurring evidence. That is where the confusion occurs regarding Ni. When descriptions state that it takes a person out of the room to invent action, it is more accurately portrayed as being taken out of mind all together. Just letting things come without resistance. Inspirational.
> 
> It is worth considering how Se-Ne are related in this spectra. Se feeds off the concrete outside context. Ne does so with inferences and gradual manipulation.Likewise the extension of Si-Ni. Si takes in the information into storage and comparison. Ni works with more context than that and assimilates the variants and information in massive quantities, processing it exceptionally fast..


What kind of combat sport is it that you do exactly?

Multiple opponents?

You have been watching too many movies

edit

Ninpo?

WTF is Ninpo and why am I giggling?


----------



## ape

Actually I have known one guy that has taken out multiple opponents. Chris Peak, a veteran MMA fighter and my past coach.

He told the following story the next day.

Drunks in a bar parking lot yelling and escalating till they threw a beer bottle at the car he was in. He got out of the car and the most aggressive of the three stepped up.....Chris went straight ahead with a basic left jab right cross combo.....the guy dropped......second guy stepped up and Chris again dropped him with a left jab right cross combo.....third guy followed closely behind and was dropped in the same fashion

Se Ti and lights out

No Ne needed (though very usefull)

And Ni was somewhere deep in the back of the brain..... playing with puzzles ......and had no idea what had gone down..... though later Ni would attempt a lame brain connection that was quickly dismissed by Se and Ti and he was given noogies and a wedgie as a parting gift on his way back to the back of the brain


----------



## Selden

The only thing I need functioning to win a battle is a glock 17.

"I thoroughly disapprove of duels. I consider them unwise and I know they are dangerous. Also, sinful. If a man should challenge me, I would take him kindly and forgivingly by the hand and lead him to a quiet retired spot and kill him."
-Mark Twain


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I just need an AK-47 and enough Se-Si to aim and shoot an entire clip into my enemy's head.


----------



## ape

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I just need an AK-47 and enough Se-Si to aim and shoot an entire clip into my enemy's head.


Then you have wasted an entire clip on one enemy and the others take you down

Silly rabbit

Zombieland double tap rule


----------



## Jennywocky

ape said:


> Zombieland double tap rule


lol, yes -- there's something to be said for lightning-fast SP trigger-fingers and SJ methodical practice. In the tactical sense, response times and "certainty w/ prejudice" will beat out any sort of function that demands processing-time.

ps. SEATBELTS save lives!!!


----------

